# Time to get a gas mask...



## ska invita (Mar 15, 2012)

CS gas being 'considered'. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17362438

Definitely ties in with the way policing seems to be going in the UK.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 15, 2012)

And then how long before just having a gas mask in your bag marks you out as 'one of the troublemakers'?


----------



## BigTom (Mar 15, 2012)

The new CPS guidance will do that I think, at least one of the articles mentioned body armour, and I'm sure that gas masks would be considered the same as that, both are purely defensive equipment.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 15, 2012)

A couple of things learnt from watching Athens:
CS is a gift, return it, they don't like it.
Get in amongst them, in numbers, scares the shit out of them.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 15, 2012)

We've had pretty much everything else as being "considered" - water cannon, rubber bullets, the Paras, killer bees... I suppose it's the turn of CS now.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 15, 2012)

The thing about the water cannon idea that worries me most is that they're considering using 'smart water'.


----------



## dylanredefined (Mar 15, 2012)

Greebo said:


> And then how long before just having a gas mask in your bag marks you out as 'one of the troublemakers'?


        Obviously if the police find it on you your kind of fucked anyway.No innocent explanation for having one if the police are chucking 
cs around.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 15, 2012)

Libertad said:


> The thing about the water cannon idea that worries me most is that they're considering using 'smart water'.



Is that like 'police intelligence'?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 15, 2012)

Well if you're screwed anyway (just being in the wrong place can get you kettled, or teargassed), IMHO that sort of thinking is just going to push more people into turning up with as much kit as possible.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 15, 2012)

dylanredefined said:


> Obviously if the police find it on you your kind of fucked anyway.No innocent explanation for having one if the police are chucking
> cs around.


 
On your way to a sesh in the local dungeon?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 15, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Is that like 'police intelligence'?


 
Nope. Unfortunately smart water isn't as oxymoronic as police or military intelligence.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 15, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> We've had pretty much everything else as being "considered" - water cannon, rubber bullets, the Paras, killer bees... I suppose it's the turn of CS now.


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 15, 2012)

Libertad said:


> The thing about the water cannon idea that worries me most is that they're considering using 'smart water'.


Hosepipe ban?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 15, 2012)

kittyP said:


>


Telling him that they're looting audiophile speaker cable and it could get messy.


----------



## likesfish (Mar 22, 2012)

the army gave up on cs gas in NI after gassing a nunnery (rather than the riot)


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 22, 2012)

likesfish said:


> the army gave up on cs gas in NI after gassing a nunnery (rather than the riot)


 
After *accidentally* gassing a nunnery, you knobber.


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 22, 2012)

already got two.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 9, 2012)

tribal_princess said:


> already got two.


 i liked this, but am unsure whether it is right to do so.


----------



## Mephitic (Apr 10, 2012)

CS is some nasty ol shit, it's a terrible shock to the system (especially breathing) causing some real serious urges to have a massive panic attack (for me at least). I’m reliably informed that you can build up some immunity to the stuff with consistent exposure and some sadomasochism.

The Guardian is reporting today on ‘Riot control with chemicals’ lots of cash being spent on exotic and nasty gear, perhaps our overlords are expecting some issues in the future regarding crowd control.

I’m off to ebay to see what they have in the way of gas masks, just in case. I’m looking for something both functional and yet extremely stylish.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 10, 2012)

Well after the MET cocked up with the riots everybody who had a "riot" control  solution and a brochure beat their way to the home office.
   Should have done a power point  presentation for  trained honey badgers 
   Or  trays of Hash cakes.
   Kind of hard too riot while stoned


----------



## bamalama (Apr 10, 2012)

likesfish said:


> Well after the MET cocked up with the riots everybody who had a "riot" control solution and a brochure beat their way to the home office.
> Should have done a power point presentation for trained honey badgers
> Or trays of Hash cakes.
> Kind of hard too riot while stoned


 
wibble


----------



## likesfish (Apr 10, 2012)

Although for you chara napalm laced with razorblades


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 10, 2012)

Did the army in NI drop CS on internees being held in a football stadium?

Or was that a dream I had?


----------



## likesfish (Apr 10, 2012)

Might have been cn an equally nasty but diffrent type of gas.


----------



## Mr Smin (Apr 10, 2012)

Mephitic said:


> I’m off to ebay to see what they have in the way of gas masks, just in case. I’m looking for something both functional and yet extremely stylish.


 
A traditional S10 mask, with cigarette holder, for the suave activist-about-town? Available in tweed or moleskin.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm sure fuchs66 can do a bulk buy deal  on new ones

http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2009/09/hardware-hackers-build-250-puke-ray-gun/
   Or go the offesive withnyour own non lethal puke gun.

Theirs also a taser claymore  24 taser darts in onevhandy package fun for the entire family


----------



## Mephitic (Apr 10, 2012)

Mr Smin said:


> A traditional S10 mask, with cigarette holder, for the suave activist-about-town? Available in tweed or moleskin.


 
hmmmm tweed is just too 'country', i was hoping for velvet, or perhaps a paisley pattern? obviously a cigarette holder is a must.

Ideally, something disposable would be the best bet, use then throw away, s10's aren't cheap i'd be sorely tempted to hang on to it.


----------



## Mephitic (Apr 10, 2012)

likesfish said:


> I'm sure fuchs66 can do a bulk buy deal on new ones
> 
> http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2009/09/hardware-hackers-build-250-puke-ray-gun/
> Or go the offesive withnyour own non lethal puke gun.
> ...


 
Interesting, but can't you just get the same puking effect by running around with posters of lady ga-ga?


----------



## Libertad (Apr 10, 2012)

Mr Smin said:


> A traditional S10 mask, with cigarette holder, for the suave activist-about-town? Available in tweed or moleskin.


 
Something like this for sir?


----------



## Mephitic (Apr 10, 2012)

Libertad said:


> Something like this for sir?


 
I do believe that you've caught my attention, I'll take three.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 10, 2012)

Mephitic said:


> Ideally, something disposable would be the best bet, use then throw away, s10's aren't cheap i'd be sorely tempted to hang on to it.


 
We have these in stock for the more pecuniarily embarrassed citizen about town.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Silverline-...VMWG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1334086056&sr=8-2


----------



## Mr Smin (Apr 10, 2012)

Reviews ain't great on the amazon item. Also, need separate eye protection.
I have an S10 picked up in a market years ago for about a tenner - for costume purposes only, but I might give it a go against a (probably) non-lethal agent.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 10, 2012)

Greebo said:


> And then how long before just having a gas mask in your bag marks you out as 'one of the troublemakers'?


Even having stuff to flush gas out of eyes on you already does mark you out as a 'troublemaker', has done for years.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 10, 2012)

Apparently "skunk oil" is the latest weapon (sadly, not _that _kind of skunk oil!) which will make you stink so bad you'll want to go home to change, and none of your anarchist mates will come near you either, smelling like that. Read it in the Graun or Huffpost I think.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 10, 2012)

S10 not exactly concealable and you'd want a newish cannister.
Some  jack bastards take the innards out so they can breathe easy on exercise.
  So funny when they forget when doing te gas chamber drils.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 10, 2012)

Try Regulation in Islington. They usually have an excellent selection ...


----------

